# Can I enable iD6 or apple carplay on G12 by coding?



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

Can I enable iD6 or apple carplay on G12 by coding?

Does anyone know how? I saw lots of video on youtube showing id6 and apple carplay retrofitted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Can I enable iD6 or apple carplay on G12 by coding?
> 
> Does anyone know how? I saw lots of video on youtube showing id6 and apple carplay retrofitted.


You can code ID6, but not CarPlay.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

6CP will not work with coding alone. You need FSC activation code.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can code ID6, but not CarPlay.


Could you pm how to code id6? I've been looking for it for long time and really want this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Could you pm how to code id6? I've been looking for it for long time and really want this. Thanks in advance.


FDL Code HU_NBT2 => HMI_ID_VERSION = ID6_light or ID6_full


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> 6CP will not work with coding alone. You need FSC activation code.


Do you know where can I buy FSC activation code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Do you know where can I buy FSC activation code?


If it is available in your Portal, you can buy CarPlay, and car will get provisioned for CarPlay. As for 143 CarPlay FSC Code, it is alternative to the the normal provisioning approach, and currently has no means to be ordered.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is available in your Portal, you can buy CarPlay, and car will get provisioned for CarPlay. As for 143 CarPlay FSC Code, it is alternative to the the normal provisioning approach, and currently has no means to be ordered.


But sadly I'm in Canada, we don't have access to online portal like US vehicle. Even if I create another connected drive account, I cant link my car with it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> But sadly I'm in Canada, we don't have access to online portal like US vehicle. Even if I create another connected drive account, I cant link my car with it.


So for you, for time being, CarPlay is not an option.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> So for you, for time being, CarPlay is not an option.


Is it possible to change my Canadian vehicle into USA vehicle? 
My car has an option "838 Canadian Version". If I remove this, will my car be US version? 
I can't link my car with any accounts through online portal is because my car is Canadian said from customer service.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Is it possible to change my Canadian vehicle into USA vehicle?
> My car has an option "838 Canadian Version". If I remove this, will my car be US version?
> I can't link my car with any accounts through online portal is because my car is Canadian said from customer service.


You can do that, although I don't think it will have any impact on BMW Assist Account / Portal Access.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can do that, although I don't think it will have any impact on BMW Assist Account / Portal Access.


There is "connected drive store" in US cars, but not for Canadian. Do you know where is the code to enable this? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> There is "connected drive store" in US cars, but not for Canadian. Do you know where is the code to enable this? Thanks.


I think the problem is even if you get the "connected drive store" menu / app to appear in iDrive, it requires an Account / VIN with authorization still.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can do that, although I don't think it will have any impact on BMW Assist Account / Portal Access.


Hi Shawn, really need your help now, I deleted 838 from FA/VO list and change country IN HU_NBT from Canada to US and then the navigation is not working. It said "use USB with FSC code for navigation activation".

Then I add back 838 and change into Canada. The navigation is still not working.

I went to dealership they found the car was been coded with three party. Said this will not covered by warranty. Can I get navigation work on my own? I heard FSC can be generated from E-sys, will this work for G11 for G12 navigation?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Hi Shawn, really need your help now, I deleted 838 from FA/VO list and change country IN HU_NBT from Canada to US and then the navigation is not working. It said "use USB with FSC code for navigation activation".
> 
> Then I add back 838 and change into Canada. The navigation is still not working.
> 
> I went to dealership they found the car was been coded with three party. Said this will not covered by warranty. Can I get navigation work on my own? I heard FSC can be generated from E-sys, will this work for G11 for G12 navigation?


No, it can't. Go to E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC and run Check FSC Status for Diag Address 0x63, and PM me the results.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

It would be great if someone can explain why the dealer is able to "found the car was been coded with three parties" ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

bmwdd said:


> It would be great if someone can explain why the dealer is able to "found the car was been coded with three parties" !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I coded m drive menu on my car. They saw this on my car's setting. But if you code something not easy to notice. They won't find out I think.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

alexhasin said:


> I coded m drive menu on my car. They saw this on my car's setting. But if you code something not easy to notice. They won't find out I think.


that makes more sense, knowing 3 parties is just too specific : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammerG (Oct 8, 2017)

*Hello*



shawnsheridan said:


> No, it can't. Go to E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC and run Check FSC Status for Diag Address 0x63, and PM me the results.


Hi, really new to this. what kind of software do I need to code my bmw? In order to upgrade my 2017 mode 2series to Idrive 6 lite, I need carly app or software on laptop? thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HammerG said:


> Hi, really new to this. what kind of software do I need to code my bmw? In order to upgrade my 2017 mode 2series to Idrive 6 lite, I need carly app or software on laptop? thanks!


Self-Service:

:google:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333

*Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets:*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983245


----------

